# Bacon and ground round roll



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw a recipe on this forum that had 1 lb of bacon woven into a layer with sausage and other stuff. This was rolled and cooked on the egg.

Well, I couldn't find the recipe so I just winged it and came up with a masterpiece. I changed the recipe to use ground round instead of the sausage. I added chopped onions, sliced baby portabella mushrooms, diced bell pepper, and a little cheese. I topped all the layers with a little McCormicks Montreal Steak seasoning. I then cooked it low and slow on the egg basting it with barbeque sauce until the bacon was crisp. Brother, this stuff would make you slap your moma it was so good!


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

It's called a "fatty", and they're delicious. I usually use breakfast sausage and put shredded cheese and fresh chopped jalapenos in them. Throw them on the smoker to an internal temperature of 165 degrees. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, Is the Fatty on the green egg forum? My doctor is gently guiding me away from beef, so I am thinking about trying to change this to ground turkey wrapped in turkey bacon. I won't be as good, but maybe I'll live to eat a few more FATTYS.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

If you can get it to stick together without the bacon, try it that way. I believe more of the smoke gets into the meat without having to go through the bacon. If you use ground turkey, make sure to get it to an internal temp of 180 degrees.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That sir looks mighty tasty. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I was mistaken. USDA standard for internal temp. of ground chicken or turkey is 165 degrees.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I plan to make the turkey version soon. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

How do you get it so blurry?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheap camera and I was in a hurry to eat that thang!


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice! I noticed the picture of the finished product was a little blurry. Weren't in a hurry to eat it were you?? I expect to have one of these the next time you're down!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll needto get you up to Lake Weiss where my Green Egg is located. Crappie trolling is about to get going, so come on up here!

Buckyt


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Did any of you see the report on the "bacon explosion" today? They made theirs with italian sausage instead of ground round. It is apparently one of the most talked about recipes for the SuperBowl this year.

Buckyt


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

You da MAN!!! OMG! I've never seen anything so cool (recipe wise) in my life!!! I am so gonna try this recipe!!! Holy Moly! Thanks!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I cook something like this with venison. I call it Venison Roll-up. I put a layer of ground venison about 3/8" thick, then what every you want inside. I have used muchrooms and onion, asparagus, cheese, bacon, ham, what ever you like then just roll it up to create a meat roll. Then I just bake it in the oven @ 350 till 145 degrees. Let it rest a few and slice and enjoy. You can also top it with a gravy or you favorite sauce while it bakes. I'll see if I can find some pictures.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Did thisthe other day on the BGE. Smoked for a couple of hours.

Wright's peppered bacon, ground hot italian sausage, onions, peppers, mushrooms and covered in bbq rub. Sliced and put in small croissant. You can add bbq sauce it you like. It was a hit!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Catman38 (3/9/2009)*Did thisthe other day on the BGE. Smoked for a couple of hours.
> 
> Wright's peppered bacon, ground hot italian sausage, onions, peppers, mushrooms and covered in bbq rub. Sliced and put in small croissant. You can add bbq sauce it you like. It was a hit!


how did you get the bacon to stay together so well?? or was it just quality bacon??


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought id post my fatty results from last night. Cooked it on a small Webber grill with natural charcoal & applewood chips, low & slow. Here are the pics:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a friend over recently who couldn't eat beef, or pork, so I cooked a version of this using ground turkey, and turkey bacon. The ground turkey turned out really good, but the turkey bacon wasn't so good. I will try this again and substitute something else for the turkey bacon.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Catman38 (3/9/2009)*
> 
> Wright's peppered bacon


I used Wright's Bacon as well. The whole thing turned out great!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

can you get wrights bacon at any grocery store?? or is it somewhere in particular??


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen it sold at Bruno's in Gulf Breeze & I have also found it in a fresh market outside of Baton Rouge.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

heres the one i made tonight


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Paul heres the recipe i found online. it doesn have any veggies in it but im sure you can figure out what you ant to use in it. oh and i substituted ground beef for itailian sausage

Time: About 3 hours

2 pounds thick-cut sliced bacon

1 1/2 pounds Italian sausage, casings removed

3 tablespoons barbecue rub

1. Using 10 slices of bacon, weave a square lattice like that on top of a pie: first, place 5 bacon slices side by side on a large sheet of aluminum foil, parallel to one another, sides touching. Place another strip of bacon on one end, perpendicular to the other strips. Fold first, third and fifth bacon strips back over this new strip, then place another strip next to it, parallel to it. Unfold first, third and fifth strips; fold back second and fourth strips. Repeat with remaining bacon until all 10 strips are tightly woven.

2. Preheat <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #0000ff! important; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0000ff 1px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">oven to 225 degrees or light a fire in an outdoor smoker. Place remaining bacon in a <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #0000ff! important; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative">frying <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #0000ff! important; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative">pan and cook until crisp. As it cooks, sprinkle bacon weave with 1 tablespoon barbecue rub. Evenly spread sausage on top of bacon lattice, pressing to outer edges.

3. Crumble fried bacon into bite-size pieces. Sprinkle on top of sausage. Drizzle with 1/2 cup barbecue sauce and sprinkle with another tablespoon barbecue rub.

4. Very carefully separate front edge of sausage layer from bacon weave and begin rolling sausage away from you. Bacon weave should stay where it was, flat. Press sausage roll to remove any air pockets and pinch together seams and ends.

5. Roll sausage toward you, this time with bacon weave, until it is completely wrapped. Turn it so seam faces down. Roll should be about 2 to 3 inches thick. Sprinkle with remaining barbecue rub.

6. Place roll on a <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #0000ff! important; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative">baking <SPAN class=kLink style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #0000ff! important; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, helvetica, sans-serif; POSITION: relative">sheet in oven or in smoker. Cook until internal temperature reaches 165 degrees on a meat thermometer, about 1 hour for each inch of thickness. When done, glaze roll with more sauce. To serve, slice into 1/4- to- 1/2-inch rounds.

Yield: 10 or more servings.


----------

